# What are you waiting for?



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

My latest order war for:
Frog Morton 100g
Nightcap 50g
Westminster 8oz

Now for the wait. I have not tried Nighcap or Westminster yet but the reviews I have read will keep me on the edge of my seat till it arrives! So what were your most recent orders for? :dr:dr


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

From yesterday BTW So I'm not waiting anymore.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got a 50g tin of Nightcap


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm waiting for:

- 50g Sam Gawith's Best Brown Flake
- 16ozs GLP Haddo's Delight
- rusticated Savinelli Bing's Favorite

Was waiting for my Peterson pre-republic dublin..but that came in yesterday.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

What else would I be waiting for? PIPE CLEANERS!!

Oh and:

Escudo
SG: Christmas 2007
MC Dominican Glory Maduro

I tried to order a tin of 965 but it was gone.


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Today I got the order I was waiting for:
4oz each of
H&H butternut burley
McC 5120 and 2000 each


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Stanwell Vario, 08 X-mas cheer, barbary coast, and abingdon.


----------



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh, and yesterday I received 2 tins of Penzance and 50g of frog morton.
Just smoked the first couple bowls of Penzance last night...... Damn Good!!


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

*No pipe this time.
Just good tobacco.

Butera:* Pelican 2oz
*Dunhill:* Standard Mixture Medium 50g 
*Samuel Gawith:* Commonwealth 50g 
*Balkan Sasieni:* Balkan Sasieni 50g 
*Cornell & Diehl:* English Sampler (8 2oz Tins)
1.Odessa 2oz
2.Star of the East 2oz
3.Bayou Night 2oz
4.Plantation Evening 2oz
5.Yale Mixture 2oz
6.Pirate Kake 2oz
7.Byzantium 2oz
8.Cordial 2oz
*Rattray's:* Hal O' The Wynd 100g

I was given $100 for some work I did. This all cost $97 even. So i'm gonna get a snickers bar too!

Cheers


----------



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

yellowgoat said:


> *No pipe this time.
> Just good tobacco.
> 
> Butera:* Pelican 2oz
> ...


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Waiting for the big brown truck to drop off 6x SG St. James Flake. I had also ordered a pipe but some twit bought it seconds before I click the BUY button.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I like this thread. I like reading and seeing what people are waiting for or have gotten. Anyways! I'm waiting on another order. No baccy this time.


20 packs of 32 pipe cleaners


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Pipe cleaners, orlik golden sliced 2x 100g tins and a knew savinelli pipetool that looked great to me


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

waiting jsut ended for 5 tins of John Cotton #1&2 medium

now i wait for the next auction.....  :drool:

-hyp


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to wait, but instead I done got to makes some extra $$$.


----------



## Celt (Oct 23, 2007)

Yellowgoat, what pipe is that in your post?

Nice, I like that!


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Celt said:


> Yellowgoat, what pipe is that in your post?
> 
> Nice, I like that!


Thanks,It's a "Bjarne Copenhagen Light Egg Sitter" $56 at www.pipesandcigars.com

Cheers!


----------



## Celt (Oct 23, 2007)

Ahhh ok, Bjarne. Some of the best smoking pipes I have.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Senator said:


> I'm waiting for:
> 
> - 50g Sam Gawith's Best Brown Flake
> - 16ozs GLP Haddo's Delight
> ...


Still waiting... 

Hope these come in soon.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Senator said:


> Still waiting...
> 
> Hope these come in soon.


That's a long time. where did ya order from?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

A couple of different places. Doesn't seem to matter where I order from, the Canadian Border Services usually likes to sit with my shipments for awhile. :-(


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I have two cobs, some more cleaners (I literally have one pipe cleaner left that isnt the scrubby kind. I know, shame on me lol), and some tobacco samples from dogsplayinpoker.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

3 pipes from frenchy
1 pipe from p&c
a busload of tobacco (more than I can recall) because I am still doing some experimenting


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Senator said:


> I'm waiting for:
> 
> - 50g Sam Gawith's Best Brown Flake
> - 16ozs GLP Haddo's Delight
> ...


Woo hoo!!! Haddo's Delight and BBF arrived today. Just finished my first bowl of HD and I'm super impressed with it. Very tasty and smokes nice!! 

Just waiting on the Bing now...hopefully early next week!


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Just ordered today

Hal O' The Wynd 100g
Marlin Flake 100g
Long Golden Flake (Blend No. 71) 100g
3 Noggins 100g
Escudo Navy Deluxe 50g
Devil's Holiday 50g
Tsuge Bamboo Tamper


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Frenchy is running a sale and I have been wanting to add a few to the collection. I have a number of pipes that I like okay but lately I have been thinking I shouldn't be settling so much. I sorta wanted one of those naturals too but he was out.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

Those are some nice looking pipes Rolando


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Waiting 'till i deplete what i have in order to justify buying more.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Not waiting anymore, but yesterday I got in some MacBaren HH Mature VI, Robert McConnell Red VI, and Gawith Full VI Flake


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm waiting on a Savi Natural straight poker I'm going to use as a work pipe. I don't like to risk damaging my more expensive pipes while I'm at work. Plus I love the look and evolution of color the natural briar goes through.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm waiting on the mail lady to bring me my ordered tin of Dunhill Light Flake, and the traded for Tins from RJpuffs and Mr. Lordi.

I will be graduating from no tins to somewhere around 12-15 over the next 24 hours


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

These two Ashtons, a Sovereign XXX military bit and an Old Church XXXwith silver spigot.

Found and ordered these from Briar Patch. p


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> I'm waiting on the mail lady to bring me my ordered tin of Dunhill Light Flake, and the traded for Tins from RJpuffs and Mr. Lordi.
> 
> I will be graduating from no tins to somewhere around 12-15 over the next 24 hours


You took a running start at the slope didn't you?


----------

